# Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III



## ray (7. Mai 2012)

So, das nächste Video ist fertig! 

Leider begrenzt Youtube die Länge und Datenmenge, also musste ich es auf 2 Videos verteilen. Wieder was gelernt  Wobei die erste Version mit 35 Minuten wohl wirklich etwas zu lang geraten war...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9sgy4qnMwQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cpd3U7_vGR0

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Olli Oil (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

ohne viel Worte, tolle Videos#6


----------



## flasha (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Kannst du mal was zur "technischen Seite" sagen? Kamera, Programme...? ^^

Klasse Aufnahme!


----------



## Donald84 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

gefällt mir auch wieder super.

mal eine anfängerfrage zum kajaken: wie beurteilst du wind-/strömungsdaten? wann kann man raus/wann sollte man lieber an land bleiben? also mal blöd gefragt, kann man bei auflandigem wind stärke 5 raus, weil is ja auflandig und im schlimmsten fall drückt er einen wieder ans ufer?


----------



## ray (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

@ flasha

Kamera ist die GoPro HD Hero 2, montiert mit der Panfish Halterung von YakAttack - da ich das Tarpon von Wilderness fahre kann ich die Halterung einfach an die vorhandenen Schienen montieren.

Als Schnittprogramm nutze ich iMovie, ist ja beim Mac meist mit drauf - allerdings muss es schon das Macbook Pro sein um die Datenmengen der HD Aufnahmen zu bewältigen. Und selbst damit dauert das einlesen der Filme in IMovie ziemlich lange.

@ Donald

Also mit der Strömung hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme, nur am Sund bzw. in dessen Nähe war das mal zu spüren.

Bei Windstärke 5 würde ich niemals aufs Wasser gehen, bei einer 3-4 ist in der Regel Schluss. Und ne 3-4 auflandig produziert oft zu viel Brandung, da suche ich mir dann je nach Windrichtung von der Steilküste geschützte Bereiche, also ablandigen Wind. So kann man im Schutz der Steilküste meist noch gut paddeln, sollte aber natürlich nicht allzu weit rausfahren um im Windschutz zu bleiben.

Ideale Bedingungen liegen bei 1-3 Windstärken vor, aber auch da kann die Brandung zu stark sein - also wechselt man dann wieder in den Windschatten der Küsten. 

Ich informiere mich am liebsten bei www.windfinder.com, die Vorhersagen sind meist recht gut. Aber trotzdem kann sich natürlich jederzeit auch kurzfristig etwas ändern, damit sollte man immer rechnen. Im Zweifelsfall wird dann das Ufer angesteuert. Bei der Tour im Video zogen jeden Tag Gewitter vorbei, die habe ich immer genau beobachtet und zum Teil sicherheitshalber am Ufer abgewartet.

Anfangs würde ich wirklich nur bei Windstärke 1-2 rausfahren, Erfahrungen sammeln, in Ufernähe bleiben, lernen die eigenen Kräfte einzuschätzen und ganz langsam an etwas mehr Wind ran tasten. Und möglichst nicht alleine.

Dafür bieten sich natürlich auch Binnenseen an.


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*



ray schrieb:


> ...Bei Windstärke 5 würde ich niemals aufs Wasser gehen, bei einer 3-4 ist in der Regel Schluss...
> ...
> Ideale Bedingungen liegen bei 1-3 Windstärken vor, aber auch da kann die Brandung zu stark sein - also wechselt man dann wieder in den Windschatten der Küsten...
> 
> ...



#6|good:


----------



## bernie (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Moin ray,

vielen Dank für die tollen Filme!!

Endlich mal NUR Umweltgeräusche und KEIN HipHop-/Techno-Krach. Mir ist schleierhaft, warum (fast) jeder meint, seine Filme mit Krach zuballern zu müssen, der nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat....und die meisten Filme nur kaputt macht.

Bei Deinen Filmen hat man das Gefühl hinten im Boot zu sitzen ... TOLL!


----------



## ray (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Danke bernie,

ich bin zwar noch auf der Suche nach passender (und Gema freier) Musik weil die Kamera durch das wasserdichte Gehäuse nur wenig Geräusche aufnimmt, würde die dann aber nur gaaanz zurückhaltend einsetzen. 

Also wenn ich etwas finde was die Stimmung auf dem Wasser unterstreicht ok, wenn nicht dann lieber ohne.


----------



## Platti (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Super gelungene Filme und tolle Eindrücke #6. Da bekommt selbst richtig lust auf eine kleine Kajak-Spritztour!


----------



## bernie (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*



ray schrieb:


> Also wenn ich etwas finde was die Stimmung auf dem Wasser unterstreicht ok, *wenn nicht dann lieber ohne*.



Moin ray,

DAS ist exakt das, was ich meine 
für Deine Filme ist die weggellassene Musik die einzig passende 

Hier mal ein Beispiel, wie man es devinitiv NICHT machen sollte:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtBXrOA99Tk
ich frage mich, wie man solch tolle Bilder SO versauen kann.....#d


----------



## ray (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Das stimmt leider, viele schöne Aufnahmen werden durch absolut unpassende Musikauswahl quasi verschandelt.

Gegen den Track in deinem Beispielvideo hab ich überhaupt nichts, aber der passt da einfach nicht hin. 

Bin schon gespannt ob Du dann mit meiner Auswahl, sollte ich etwas finden, dann auch einverstanden bist |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Aber manchmal unterstreicht die passende Musik die Bilder dann doch.
Auch wenn sie etwas moderner und schneller ist.
Begeistert bin ich von diesem. 
Die Bilder sind sehenswert, die Musik passt ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dStlDWtQvS8&video=unblocked


----------



## ray (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

...die Gema möchte nur leider nicht das ich mir das Video ansehe


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Moin!

Klasse Videos! #6
hab glaube ich zwei oder drei mal den Anhieb mit der Kaffeetasse mit gesetzt


----------



## djoerni (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Einfach Toll!


----------



## ray (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

@ Torsk

Na hoffentlich blieb noch genug Kaffee im Becher :-D


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*



ray schrieb:


> @ Torsk
> 
> Na hoffentlich blieb noch genug Kaffee im Becher :-D



Sagen wir mal 50/50 |supergri


----------



## bernie (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*



			
				ray;3620430Bin schon gespannt ob Du dann mit meiner Auswahl schrieb:
			
		

> DU wirst es als Erster erfahren... ich mache nie aus meinem Herzen eine Mördergrube :q
> 
> @marioschreiber: Ich bin wohl zu alt für diese Welt
> Der Film bzw. die Bilder sind KLASSE, aber mit dem Lärm im Hintergrund kann ich nix anfangen... hab schnell wieder zugemacht
> ...


----------



## Reppi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Super Video; das wohl alles vermittelt, was das Kajak-Angeln ausmacht !#6#6#6

PS. Aber Du bist doch nicht ohne Gruß an den beiden anderen vorbeigepaddelt !?


----------



## ray (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Keine Angst, hatte schon vorher gegrüßt  Und hab sie auch nur mit reingenommen, weil man die Gesichter nicht erkennen kann...

Hätte auch gerne die Kontrolle durch die Küstenwache mit drin gehabt, aber Beamte ungefragt in nen öffentliches Video packen kommt nicht so gut glaub ich :-D


----------



## Dorschzocker84 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Hallo Ray, 

tolle Viedeos die du da gemacht hast, das macht lust auf mehr.
Ich will mir demnächst auch ein Kajak anschaffen.
Sag mal, fischt du immer mit Driftsack? Und ist das wirklich
notwendig? Das mit deinem Echolot und der Geberstange ist gut gelöst. Welches ist das und noch interessanter was ist das für eine Geberstange und Halterung? Ist das extra fürs Tarpoon ausgelegt?


----------



## ray (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Videos: Kajaktour auf der Ostsee III*

Hey Dorschzocker,

den Driftsack nehme ich immer dann wenn mir die Drift zu stark ist - ich drifte am liebsten bei 0.8-1,5 Kmh weil ich gern mit leichten Köpfen fische. Die Geschwindigkeit kann ich am Echolot dank GPS ablesen. Und der Driftsack hält das Kajak auch in einer stabilen Position zu Wind und Wellen.
Im zweiten Teil des Videos nutze ich anfangs beim Plattenangeln auch keinen Driftsack, weil kaum Wind vorhanden war. Insgesamt nutze ich den aber schon recht häufig, notwendig ist der sicher nicht immer. Viele benutzen dafür auch einfach ne Ikea Tüte.

Ich habe das 718 von Humminbird, die Halterung mit der Geberstange ist auf das Schienensystem von Wilderness zugeschnitten, da gibt es einiges an Zubehör:

http://www.wildernesssystems.com/pages/index/products/outfitting/slidetrax_accessories

Die Schienen kann man mittlerweile aber auch bei anderen Kajaks nachrüsten:

http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510

Gruß,
ray


----------

